# Evaluierung von Software



## Leagis (30. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze hier an einem kleinen Problem, über das ich mir seit geraumer Zeit den Kopf zerbreche..

Ich muss ein Dokument anfertigen, indem es u.a. um die Evaluierung von einer bestimmten Software geht. Hierbei geht es um einen vergleich von Software, bzw. um die Überlegung, ob es sich lohnt, eine gewisse Software anzuschaffen. Leider finde ich im Internet fast nur Material, bei dem es um die Usability von Software geht. Dies deckt jedoch nicht den kompletten Anspruch ab, den ich habe. 
Zum Beispiel sollen auch K.O.-Kriterien mit berücksichtigt werden, wie z.B. fehlende Funktionen der Software. Dummerweise finde ich dafür kaum Ressourcen und ich benötige nunmal Quellen, die ich zitieren kann, was die Methodik anbelangt. Ansonsten würde ich munter drauflostippen 

Was ich bislang weiß ist, dass ich eine summative Evaluierung machen muss und dass ich quasi ein Expert Review mache. Aber wie gesagt: Zu den Themen finde ich nur was in Bezug auf Usability.

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja helfen.

MfG
leagis


----------



## nillehammer (2. Aug 2012)

In Stahlknecht-Hasenkamp's Buch "Einführung in die Wirtschaftsinformatik" gibt es ein Kapitel zum Softwareauswahlprozess. An dem kannst Du Dich orientieren.

Ansonsten, hast Du denn nicht Vorlesungen zum Thema gehabt? Stichworte wären: TCO, Long-List/Short-List, gewichtete Nutzwertanalyse etc. In den entsprechenden Vorlesungen gibt es doch i.d.R. auch eine Literaturliste, die man zu Rate ziehen könnte.


----------



## Leagis (7. Aug 2012)

gut, ich habe mir das Buch mal bestellt. Sollte auch so sehr interessant sein. 

Höhö, schön wärs. Ich wurde in ein Unternehmen geschickt, bzw. in eine Abteilung und muss die Arbeit anhand der Themen dort erstellen. Einer von uns darf auch ein Unternehmensprofil vom Gegner erstellen.
Also orientiert sich der Stoff an der Abt. und nicht an der Vorlesung -.-


----------



## homer65 (7. Aug 2012)

Um sagen zu können, ob man eine Software braucht, muß man mit den zukünftigen Nutzern sprechen.
Man muß sie und sich fragen, welche Dinge mit der Software getan werden sollen.
Da nützt es überhaupt nichts Bücher zu lesen. Man muß mit den betroffenen Personen reden.


----------



## Leagis (7. Aug 2012)

Geht nur um den theoretischen Unterbau, den ich in der Arbeit liefern muss. 
Außerdem sind die Anforderungen schon festgehalten, geht also nur noch darum, ob die Software dafür was taugt


----------



## homer65 (8. Aug 2012)

Leagis hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Außerdem sind die Anforderungen schon festgehalten...



Hmh, nach mittlerweile 20 Jahren Erfahrung, krieg ich das kalte Grausen, wenn ich sowas lese.
Da stehen dann auf dem Papier ein paar schlampig zusammengetragene Anforderungen.

Problem:
Was ist den Anwendern wie wichtig? 90% der Anforderung auf dem Papier sind unwichtig und danach wird dann entschieden. 
Wirklich wichtige Dinge stehen gar nicht auf dem Papier, weil sie Anwender entweder für selbstverständlich halten oder sich gar nicht bewußt sind, wie wichtig sie sind.
Das bekommt man nur heraus, wenn man sich mit den Anwendern intensiv über ihre Arbeit unterhält und versucht die Arbeitsabläufe zu verstehen. Und dazu braucht es mehr als eine Besprechung.


----------



## Leagis (8. Aug 2012)

Kann ich mir vorstellen . Das "Papier" setzt sich aber aus ca. 30 Seiten Anforderungen zusammen, die in verschiedenen Konzernnormen zu finden sind. Wobei davon auch ein paar "historisch" bedingt sind. 

Im Großen und Ganzen aber recht brauchbar - Außerdem hat mein Thema nicht die Anforderung, die gewünschten Softwarespezifikationen zu ermitteln. Das haben Andere halt schon vor mir getan. Ob das nun sinnig oder nicht ist - darüber lässt sich natürlich streiten.


----------

